# Why do people always ignore me?



## crypticase

So...I thought in college this crap would end. I mean in high-school, I was in a small group of friends, but they had this annoying habit of ignoring me. I was a *really* good friend too...always trying to be supportive, but whenever we were in a group of people, they would talk amongst themselves and not include me. Hell, my friends even walked away with each other and didn't bother letting me know.

Now, I thought it was just cuz these old friends were b*tches...but it keeps happening. Always- in a group, getting ignored. Here in college, I made a friend in one class...and then the next day I saw her sitting with some other girl. I asked to sit with them, and she said ok...but the whole time she said nothing to me, only talked to the other girl. And then recently, the group got even bigger...they only talk amongst themselves, not me 

I just don't know why I'm not a likable person. I keep trying to change my personality to match theirs...-sigh- This is making me really depressed in school.


----------



## VeMuñeca

If I were you I would sit by myself and let someone come to me. I have found that the moment I decided to be a very quiet person people seemed to have an interest in talking to me more. I think it's because quietness adds mystery to a person.


----------



## .95596

I think all of us SAers know this feeling. I think it is either people in general or maybe the dysfunctionality and narcisism of our generation.

Please don't worry yourself over them because they are petty and meaningless. and don't try to change who you are to make friends. I think nowadays less is emphasized on how good of a friend or person one is. It now only matters what one can gain from using you and then discarding you like a trash.

Don't let them get you down, you will find someone soon who deserves you. I find that older students are better to talk to and get chummy with because they are more mature than younger college folk.

Please don't let this worry you. I let it almost overcome me as an undergraduate and I almost lost myself. I hope things improve for you.


----------



## glossy95

You sounded like other me. I feel the same way, just started college, made a friend who now blend with other class ppl, but maybe people don't talk to me cus they think I don't like to talk..or my face just looks unfriendly. But occasionally there are still ppl who talks to me, just to ask homework or school things.


----------



## crypticase

Ah thanks for making me feel better.
And I don't know...my therapist thinks that because I get anxious/desperate to make friends, I kind of push them away in the process. That might be true...but yknow, still trying to find a way to get better!


----------



## artsavesmysoul

That kind of sounds like me too started college recently and I made a friend in one of my classes but it seems as if she'd rather talk to other people in class or her other friends...this one time last week we had to do a lab for chemsitry I was asking some her some questions about the lab but she completely ignored me and then she would go back in forth to from the table we shared and this other table.
Also in my Psychology class the teacher divded the whole class into groups and in my group when I do talk it seems as if most of the people doesn't acknowledge me or ignore me most of the time.


----------

